# Im new and need help



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I am 17 years old, and Have been diagnoised with IBS since i was 14. It has taken over my life, I have sever diahreeah and it controls my life. I take imodium like other day and im scared to go out cuz of what might happen. I get so embarassed if im in the bathroom for awhile when im out and im scared to go anywhere, if anyone has any advice please let me know, or if anyone is on any meds or herbal things please let me know!


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Hi Beara!!







I am replying to your post as well as the email you sent me. I know just how you feel, everything that you are going through, I am going through too. It sucks. The only thing that gets me through is the fact that my family and friends have been very supportive. I recall from your email that you said that suffer from an eating disorder, is that what your symptoms are from? I have never had an ED before, I am beginning to think I am developing one because I am sooooo scared to eat. I was 17 not too long ago, and I remember how hard it was to just be 17, let alone be 17 and have something like this wrong with you. I didn't have symptoms then, I just recently developed them. I am crying







for you, you just sound so sad. Don't give up hope though, talk to your doctor, see if you can see a nutritionist about an eating plan. I take Immodium for bad days







, but I don't want to be dependent on them in the future. Pepto Bismol is a good fast relief, and Gas-X pills work for the gas bubbles in your tummy. I am also in the process of going to get some therapy, I have had a lot of personal problems these last few months, and I think recognizing that I can't handle it all by myself is a positive thing. You could try that, I have been told that sometimes when you are trying too hard to work through something really difficult all on your own, that it makes you sick physically. Maybe that is what happened to me. I also have faith that if I can get all my stuff worked out, maybe I won't be sick anymore. Maybe it will take a long time, but I am worth it, and so are you. Don't give up hope, and hang in there. It will get better!!!! I am always here if you need someone to talk to. Love, Jessica


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

im 16 and i know what your going through. i drink lots of peppermint tea and eat tons of tums(calc) unfortunatly, my mom doesnt like me taking medicine, so no immodium for me. i hate the taste of peppermint tea but what ever works, right?


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

im also scared that i might have an eating disorder... its not that i'm scared to eat (although thats a part of it!), it's just that i lost all appetite, and when i eat it feels really strange, as if my stomach doesn't want it! i hope you feel better, really... recently i'm starting to stop going out places because i dont feel up to it. a lot of times i just talk to my friends on the phone instead of hanging out with them... makes it easier!


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

humm i never eat much anymore. mabey i have a ED. hummm gonna go look on the web.http://my.webmd.com/search_resultsreading on EDSalso check out http://my.webmd.com/newly_diagnosed/ibs?z=...0000_1000_nd_26 IBSand http://my.webmd.com/condition_center/ibs


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi. Have any of you had a colonoscopy to make sure it's only IBS? IBS can't officially be diagnosed until all other conditions have been written off such as colitis, crohn's and diverticulitis.


----------

